# Router bit for pattern cutting



## MIKEKELLY (Nov 18, 2010)

I am building a trellis using 6x6 cedar timbers. I have used pattern cutting bits with bushings to make subtle and reporducable parts for funiture with 2" stock. Where can I find a patten cutting bit that has more than a 2" cut depth? 

I am not rying to take a 6" bit all at once obviously. But the combination of two 3" bits one with a top bushing and one with a bottom bushing would be perfect.

Any wisdom out there guys?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

You can buy the bits below and take the bearing off one and put it on the other than you have a 3" long trim bit and a 2" one..but you will need one more lock collar but that's no big deal , from ACE hardware for 2.oo bucks..

1 pc 1/2"SH 2" Blade Top Bearing Flush Trim Router Bit - eBay (item 140477707269 end time Nov-19-10 18:13:02 PST)

1 pc 1/2" SH 3" Blade Extra Long Straight Router Bit - eBay (item 140477958748 end time Nov-20-10 11:19:24 PST)

========



MIKEKELLY said:


> I am building a trellis using 6x6 cedar timbers. I have used pattern cutting bits with bushings to make subtle and reporducable parts for funiture with 2" stock. Where can I find a patten cutting bit that has more than a 2" cut depth?
> 
> I am not rying to take a 6" bit all at once obviously. But the combination of two 3" bits one with a top bushing and one with a bottom bushing would be perfect.
> 
> ...


----------

